# Fridge smoker



## alleyyooper (Feb 2, 2013)

Any one have a old fridge they converted into a smoker? 
I just got an old fridge anmd have though of recycleing it into a smoker. 
I'd like to see/hear about yours.

 Al


----------



## Genius. (Feb 2, 2013)

Del_ said:


> Wouldn't the insulation be an issue?



I'd think the insulation would be a good thing.

The element wouldn't need to burn as hot because the fridge holds temp better.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't eat the insulation and get rid of the R-22 first. 

I think it could be a problem if the inside is plastic. It might transfer chemicals or undesired flavors to the meat.


----------



## beerbelly (Feb 2, 2013)

They use old fridges as cold curing chambers a lot. Here is a GREAT link. I was going to try it, but I bought a cookshack smoker instead, and decided to stick with hot smoke. Good luck.

Making a Fermenting Chamber

Oh yeah..don't forget the beer!


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 3, 2013)

Although this site doesn't say to remove the plastic insides,
Refrigerator Smoker

BUT one of the sites I saw they recommended getting rid of the plastic.

 Al


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 3, 2013)

Old steel fridge make great smokers; and if you build a base for them that stands about 6 foot tall (the whole unit) makes it even better then all you need is GREEN Alder and your set :msp_wink:


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 4, 2013)

We have good smoker fuel here in Michigan. Hickory apple oak and maple to name a few.


 Al


----------



## Naked Arborist (Feb 12, 2013)

Use a stainless steel commercial fridge or an old steel one. Old oil tanks burned out first work very well for a BBQ with smoke.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 12, 2013)

The old steel ones with the locking doors are ideal, I think mine is a Kelvinator brand, it is ideal for large amounts, but for small family meals, I use an old Oklahoma Joe's, but for several famlies it's hard to beat the old fridge. You can get six racks of ribs and a couple pork butts in it easy, or several turkeys. Mine is just a simple firebox built off to the side out of 1/4" steel connected with a stove pipe and a stove pipe out of the top with a damper to control the amount of smoke.


----------



## hydrodog (Mar 2, 2013)

Been planning the same thing, here is a link for different ideas from sausage maker.

The Sausage Maker, Inc. - Sausage Making Equipment & Supplies - Smokehouse Assembly Diagrams


----------

